# Robert J Bowen, Sgt USMC Scout Sniper



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 22, 2009)

He was my Chief Scout Sniper for a while. A great Marine. Did AD then joined the Reserves and my Plt. Went with us to Iraq in 2003. Was with 2/2 SSP for a while in 2000-2001.  Joined 2/25 in 2001

Rest In Peace Rob.

You were a great friend and a true Marine. You will be missed.

Semper Fi my brother.



> An off-duty Suffolk County Police officer was killed in an early-morning crash Monday on the eastbound Long Island Expressway after he apparently lost control of his car, struck another vehicle, hit a guardrail and was ejected from the car.
> 
> A Suffolk County Sheriff's spokesman said Robert Bowen, 34, of Ronkonkoma, was killed in the crash, which occurred just west of Exit 58 in Islandia at about 4:15 a.m. Monday.
> Sheriff's Department Chief of Staff Michael Sharkey said Bowen was headed east in a 1994 BMW when he lost control of the vehicle, clipped a 2000 Ford Explorer being driven by Segundo Granda, 38, of Sag Harbor, went off the road, struck a guardrail - and his car overturned. Sharkey said Bowen was ejected from the vehicle and was pronounced dead at the scene.
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP Robert J Bowen


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP

My condolensces for your loss, Sgt.


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP Marine

Semper Fi


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 22, 2009)

Terrible.   RIP.  My condolences to all.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 22, 2009)

Rest Well, Marine / Officer


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP Marine.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP Marine


----------



## SAWMAN (Jun 22, 2009)

Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## ComingBack (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP, Semper Fi bro.


----------



## tova (Jun 22, 2009)

My sincerest condolences on your loss....

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

